
Ask HN: How to work harder? - wanewsyc
Hi HN, I am fairly accomplished CEO and the company seems to be doing well. (We have raised ~9M with team of 9 people launching our product in next couple of months)<p>The one major issue is that I am not that hardworking and I constantly feel bad over it. I am not used to shipping things on time and usually get everything done at the last min.<p>I&#x27;d sign up for some work and give less than half the time it needs to be completed. Which results in either lower quality or taking time out from other things that I am supposed to do.<p>How do you become both disciplined and hardworking?<p>Would appreciate any help on this. Thanks.
======
nickbee
[https://playbook.samaltman.com/](https://playbook.samaltman.com/)

 _The only universal job description of a CEO is to make sure the company
wins. You can do this as the founder even if you have a lot of flaws that
would normally disqualify you as a CEO as long as you hire people that
complement your own skills and let them do their jobs. That experienced CEO
with a fancy MBA may not have the skill gaps you have, but he or she won’t
understand the users as well, won’t have the same product instincts, and won’t
care as much._

\--

 _The prime directive of great execution is “Never lose momentum”. But how do
you do it?

The most important way is to make it your top priority. The company does what
the CEO measures. It’s valuable to have a single metric that the company
optimizes, and it’s worth time to figure out the right growth metric. If you
care about growth, and you set the execution bar, the rest of the company will
focus on it._

\--

 _Earlier I mentioned that the only universal job description of the CEO is to
make sure the company wins. Although that’s true, I wanted to talk a little
more specifically about how a CEO should spend his or her time.

A CEO has to 1) set the vision and strategy for the company, 2) evangelize the
company to everyone, 3) hire and manage the team, especially in areas where
you yourself have gaps 4) raise money, and 5) set the execution quality bar.

In addition to these, find whatever parts of the business you love the most,
and stay engaged there._

\--

I think if you nail those parts, it probably doesn't matter how hard you work.
Paul Buchheit observes that the world rewards results, not hard work.

~~~
wanewsyc
Thanks, this is very helpful.

